# HT 20 3 point hitch help



## boknysh

What a great site to have come across!! I have a HT 20 and would greatly appreciate it if someone has any info on how to set up a 3 point hitch on this tractor and convert the pto to a 540.
p.s. Does anyone know what the speed is of the pto?
Thanks, Borys.


----------



## guest2

Hi Borys

I'm not sure about the HT20 but on the earlier large frames they had an optional rear mounted 540 rpm pto.

If you look in the 1968 specs catalog a few pages down here, there is a pic of a 3pt on a 1250.

aegt5000 will probably have the info you need. I'm more of a tubeframe groupie!


----------



## guest2

Borys

Look at the top right of this page from the 68 spec catalog. This is for a 1250, not sure what the HT20 had.


----------



## aegt5000

Hello Borys…

Welcome to the forum
It great to have another Large Frame owner here.

There were 2 rear PTO attachments available for your HT-20
Model # 18082 was a 2000 RPM kit
Model # 18094 was a 540 RPM kit.
Sorry, but I don’t have any installation manuals or parts lists
on either of these PTO model numbers.

The 3 point hitch for your HT-20 is model # 18086. 
(very different than the 18010 hitch)
I did not post any info on the 18086 hitch because the only 
pages that I have were downloaded at such poor quality they
are barely legible. But they are infinitely better than nothing.

So here is what I have:

3 Point Hitch Model 18086 Page 1 of 3


----------



## aegt5000

3 Point Hitch Model 18086 Page 2 of 3


----------



## aegt5000

3 Point Hitch Model 18086 Page 3 of 3


----------



## boknysh

*Thank-you all*

Thanks for the qiuck replies! I tried logging in and couldnt so i registered as a new user and got in. Contacted the board hopfully they will sort it out! 
I can now see why I couldnt figure it out. I have only the 2 arms "F" and missing the rest. The parts list is greatly appreciated. I am going to try to manufacture the rest if I can figure them out from the drawings. If anyone one has any pis of the other pieces it sure would help!
Do you think it is possible to make the 540 pto kit?


----------



## guest2

Borys

Check the link to www.johnnyproducts.com They sell 3pt hitch parts. Might save you some time/trouble.


----------



## aegt5000

In addition to the parts needed to make your own hitch,
Johnny Products also sells complete 3 point hitches for
all of the Bolens Large frame tractors.


----------



## mcmopar

aegt5000 said:


> In addition to the parts needed to make your own hitch,
> Johnny Products also sells complete 3 point hitches for
> all of the Bolens Large frame tractors.


I called him, not anymore.


----------



## ddechri

I started this thread on one of the "other" Bolens forums: Large Frame 18086 3pt Hitch Dimesions needed for CAD model - MyTractorForum.com - The Friendliest Tractor Forum and Best Place for Tractor Information I only have the top link mount, load lock, and link to the center lift yet to make. I will post the pictures of progress to date once I get them resized. If you want them full-size send me an email too [email protected].

GTalk has a parts manual for the 2000 rpm rear PTO in there manual archives.

- Dave


----------



## ddechri

I found the parts lists for the rear PTO attachments. The downloadables are toward the bottom of the page: Large frame illustrations
There was a 2000 rpm set-up and a 540 or 1000 rpm set-up.

- Dave


----------



## mcmopar

Check this guy out, lots of parts:

GARDEN TRACTOR 3 POINT HITCH KIT CATEGORY 0 (CAT 0) - eBay (item 330355264171 end time Mar-19-11 08:19:21 PDT)

REDLANDHILL 



GOT TRACTOR?

WE GOT GOODIES FOR IT

OVER 100,000 TRACTOR PARTS 

AND ACCESSORIES

(910) 652-0101


----------

